
Show HN: HN Live – Hacker News in Real Time - max0563
Hi all,<p>Last night I launched an idea I had called HN Live. It is an alternative to the official Hacker News that updates in real time. I got inspired by what hckrnews was doing, but I didn&#x27;t like their layout as it organized the data in a different way. HN Live allws everything update in real time. The real time movement of the posts on the front page, the number of upvotes and comments that they get, etc.<p>I&#x27;m just looking for some feedback, and any other suggestions that you may have. This may not be particularly useful for many people, but I am going to use it and figured others may too.<p>If you&#x27;re interested: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnlive.cf
======
DrScump
I like it! Some notes:

1) some text artifacts on complex characters (or just apostrophes?) e.g. "The
Masterâs as the New Bachelorâs (2011)"

2) have you consider an inverse video option (white on black, for better
visibility?)

3) a Submit link, even if just direct to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submit](https://news.ycombinator.com/submit)

------
neilellis
Please whatever you do don't change the design, I love it, it's so in-
obtrusive.

I think you have unicode issues:

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/39tau8pf8w2enm9/Screenshot%202015-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/39tau8pf8w2enm9/Screenshot%202015-12-21%2016.15.13.png?dl=0)

I think the biggest value of what you've done is 'trending' / hot - I'd focus
on that aspect. Get that done really well.

~~~
max0563
Thanks man! And yeah... I am starting to notice that too. That fix will be
next on the list of things to do. Thanks for the feedback

------
aminozuur
It looks neats. I opened the source, it looks neat as well. A small About page
can be useful (I was looking to send you an email).

Only I feel that HN isn't updating so often that this justifies the existence
of this app.

~~~
max0563
I appreciate it! I should probably add an about page... I didn't really think
of that. You can shoot me an email at max00355@gmail.com if you'd like.

I believe the "newest" section is updated rather frequently. I honestly like
to watch the way things move around so that's why I made it. I was even
thinking of recording and time lapsing a day on the front page to see how
things move.

------
ocdtrekkie
I've had this open on my screen for like ten minutes and it's still blank. I'm
on MS Edge.

~~~
max0563
That's strange... have you tried a different browser? I haven't experienced
that bug/

~~~
ocdtrekkie
No, but today it is working.

